# Porter Cable Combo Pack



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I drove up to Grizzly in Bellingham on Monday and picked up the 3 base combo kit. The price is $60 off until the end of December. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H8801
So far, I am very excited with this purchase. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What is the PC model number of this kit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just a butt in post 

see snapshot below

Merry Christmas
Bj 

This is a great deal Derek, it's so good I got one also you can have to many routers, the D-Base is a 40.oo to 60.oo item.
Plus I needed to order a new bit  anyway. 

-----------------
Item Number Qty Ordered Description Price Ext. Price 
H8801 1 3-Base Combo 1 3/4HP Router $169.95 $169.95 
C1682 1 Adj. Finger Joint Bit w/ Bearing Guide, 1/2" Shank $69.95 $69.95 

Sub Total: $239.90 
Shipping: $16.70 
Total: $256.60 

finger bit http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1682
HowToUseTheBit PDF file below
http://images.grizzly.com/grizzlycom/manuals/c1682_m.pdf

The 2nd.snapshot below is a quick bit clamp jig so you can remove the bearing or the cutters from the router bit without damaging the router bit shank.

-----------------
Thanks Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Bob for supporting my posting. I always enjoy going up to Grizzly in Bellingham. It's only about 65 to 70 miles away. If anyone gets the opportunity to visit a Grizzly showroom, it is an experience you will not forget. One of the best things about their showroom is that they have the entire catalog in stock. -Derek


----------

